# Xposed Modules on Android Without Root access



## VeraP (Feb 26, 2020)

If you are using non-rooted Android smartphone, Virtual Xposed APK is the best app to customize your Android smartphone using Xposed modules. Xposed modules are very popular among Android users because they can modify a rooted Android smartphone amazingly. Xposed modules such as Youtube Adaway, Whatsapp extensions, Amplify are some of very popular Xposed modules.Virtual Xposed APK helps Android users to use some of Xposed modules without root access. If you're someone looking forward to use Xposed modules without root access, you can take advantage of VirtualXposed now. Also, you can use GameGuardian (Third-party game hacking app) APK without rooting your Android with the help of VirtualXposed APK.


Install VirtualXposed and open it (Download from virtualxposed.org or Github)
Go to the settings on Advanced settings > Tap on Install/ Uninstall Google Services. (Need to run Android mobile apps)
Next,you need to add the app you want modify on to Virtual Xposed 
Then, select ideal Xposed module for your app using the Xposed Installer (Pre-installed on VirtualXposed APK).
Finally, reboot the the Virtual Xposed APK to use the module


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmm I need to test this on a older phone I don't use anymore


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Xposed is an Amazing framework, but need to be cautious on what is being downloaded and used. There are a lot of Community Apps (with no protection similar to G Play Protect), so any novice user can install a potential harmful application. For users reading this thread, use this Application with caution, TSF does not endorse or promote this application, it's left to the discretion of the user on whether they want to use the information above.


----------

